# Just a Catfish??????



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; COLOR: silver">Watch where you swim!!<SPAN style="COLOR: black"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black">Just as an FYI - there is a Haudu Furong Reservoir and it's located in southern China , outside of Haudu and not far from Hong Kong .</DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">It's Just a Catfish!<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 12pt; MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; MARGIN-RIGHT: 0in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 12pt; MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; MARGIN-RIGHT: 0in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Its just a catfish, he won't bite!</DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">For all those crazy guys who go 'noodling' for catfish and stick their arms down the fish's throat! This would really be 'all the catfish you can eat.'<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Each year, a few people will be drowned mysteriously in Huadu's Furong Reservoir. It was not until recently when the son of a certain official went swimming in the reservoir with his friend and were drowned that the secret was unravelled!<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">It's a 3 metre long man-eating catfish whose head alone is 1 metre wide! After cutting up the catfish people were surprised to find the remains of a man inside!<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Because this was a huge incident, and the local government was afraid of the impact on local tourism, they imposed an embargo on the news, but people came away with these pictures taken on their cell phones of the man-eating fish!<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Swimming in the reservoir is now forbidden because it is feared another similar man-eating catfish is still lurking in the waters </DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">







</DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">







</DIV><SPAN style="COLOR: black">


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure looks like a whale shark to me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a plankton-eating whaleshark.:moon


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like a whale shark to me. i've seen a few but what do i know??:doh


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you imagine all of the "Grouper Sandwiches" you could get out of the one???? LOLOLOLOL,,, It happened to me again this w/e, and I will not say were..... Keep an eye on the grouper that is served on your plate.... Tight lines all, T

PS Maybe somebody can "Snopes" this to see if it's real....


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/giantcatfish.asp


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Sucks to see a whale shark killed.


----------



## fishn bubba (Oct 2, 2007)

This summer my family and were at the georgia aquarium. they said the throat opening was the size of a quarter. so there is no ay in hell there was a human inside.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol whaleshark indeed.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, there is no way in hell I could mistaken it for a catfish.....:looser

why would you kill one? cobes love hangin on them boys....:takephoto


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Whaleshark indeed. But if you read the "Snoops" report and about "Man eating catfish"..there are indeed catfish that could ingest a man. There have been divers diving the mighty muddy Mississippi River bridges (inspection after being rammed by barges)that have both reported catfish much larger then the diver, and some divers that have refused to dive the bridges. Now for myself....I've never seen one personally.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Definaltly a Whale shark. It has 5 gill openings while all species of catfish only have one...

Sorry, I was a Biology major in college...


----------

